# 其他 / 其它 / 其她



## Youngfun

我一直是这么用滴：

其*他*人
其*它*东西
其*她*女人

但是后来我想想，这样分有必要吗？因为在汉语里，“他”本身就有“别的 (other)”的意思。
更何况，搜狗输入法根本没有“其她”这个词组。

元芳，你怎么看？


----------



## Ghabi

嗨!我想總會有人跑出來說你不對吧,但說到底這是你的自由,旁人管不著。說"必要","她"本身就沒有必要,因為第三身代詞只有那麼一個ta1(至少普通話是,但吳語區好像愛用"伊"),何以要那麼多分身?

有人說:有了"她",看書時分辨誰是誰較容易啊。這是似是而非的說法。舊小說裡只有一個"他",卻沒有聽說誰把潘金蓮跟西門慶,或者賈寶玉跟林黛玉給弄混了。

說到底只是潮流。民國時期愛用"牠"字(指死物),後來沒有了;香港最有趣,他她它還嫌不夠,還有祂(聖經裡用來指神)和牠(指動物)呢,真是"多多益善"!建議愛狗的人,不妨造一個"犭也"(愛馬的人卻沒興了,因為已有一個"馳")。


----------



## Youngfun

谢谢，Ghabi。我也同意你的观点，他她它（牠）只不过是五四运动，西方传过来的吧？
说到分辨，只在一男一女的情况下才能起作用。但是如果有很多人，“他”本来就是可以产生歧义的。
似乎各个方言也只有一个“他”，北吴语的“伊”也是不分男女，人或动物的。而南吴语跟粤语一样用“渠”。

不过，我这里想讨论的不是他她它的问题，而是“其他”的问题。我在怀疑，其他的他不是作为 he 的意思，而是作为 other 的意思，也就是古汉语的意思的“他”。
如果这样理解的化，那么“其它”和“其她”不仅不必要，而是错误的。

我觉得，偶尔可以见到“其它”，不过还是“其他东西”更常见。但是我还没见过“其她”。


----------



## Jerry Chan

據我的不科學觀察, 內地一般用「其它」，而香港多用「其他」
至於「其她」，我就沒有見過了


----------



## SuperXW

我记得我上学的时候，说过「其他」和「其它」是通用的。「其她」真的感觉不对了……
驰……


----------



## Ghabi

Youngfun said:


> 不过，我这里想讨论的不是他她它的问题，而是“其他”的问题。我在怀疑，其他的他不是作为 he 的意思，而是作为 other 的意思，也就是古汉语的意思的“他”。
> 如果这样理解的化，那么“其它”和“其她”不仅不必要，而是错误的。


我明白你的意思,但設身處地想的話,有人寫成"其她女人",實在不難理解。一個人習慣了把它、他、她分開,看到"其他女人"時難免覺得不順眼,非要寫成"其她女人",心裡才踏實(同樣,其他東西-->其它東西)。我不會這樣寫,但頗能夠理解別人為何這樣做。

另一方面,"他人"、"他心通"這些詞,大概不會有人寫成"她"吧?因為這些詞不會跟"女人"這類詞搭配來用。(順便說一句,在古籍裡,它、他基本上是通用的,"也"跟"它"作為聲符也可以通用,例如"蛇"可寫作"虵",但那是另一個話題了。)


----------



## SuperXW

……汉语太「厉害」了。有些混乱。
「虵」……见到我都不知道怎么读。「他心通」又是什么啊？？


----------



## Skatinginbc

其他 is the only form I use. 
若有"其她", 便有"吉她手", "維她命", "她無所有", "利她主義", "長她人志氣", etc. "他們是天生一对"则指两男姻緣, 二女是"她們倆", 男女之间是"他她倆" . 


Youngfun said:


> 元芳，你怎么看？


大人，我觉得此事有蹊跷.  "他"(= 人+也)乃人也, 从人部. 原泛指人物.  "她"将女性从人类中劃出, 自此男人是人, 从人部, 女人非人也(如熊猫非猫也), 从女部. "她"表面上是拥护女权, 其实背后的秘密是歧視女性.


----------



## spammehere

沒這麼麻煩吧
那動物的話　要用＂其牠＂？
神明　要用＂其祂＂？
真的沒這麼麻煩

＂其他＂　就這一個　沒其他的其他了　至少在台灣是這樣


----------



## camping0402

在中国大陆，基本只有其他和其他的用法哦


----------



## Youngfun

谢谢大家的回复。

其实我个人也从来不“其她”，但是发帖有些糊涂，就在“其他”、“其它”之后以此推类，整出了个“其她”。
原来港台都不用“其它”，只是大陆才用。可见，大陆“发明”了“其它”，但是没发明“其她”。

我觉得以后为了省事，还是都写“其他”为好。除了元芳，你怎么看？……我忘了问：现代汉语词典，你怎么看？

那么这里的大陆人说“其他”和“其它”是通用的。难道我也可以写“其它人”吗？


----------



## zxcvbnmluton

个人觉得，在不指人的时候，“其他”和“其它”是通用的，但是如果讲的是人的话，就应该用“其他人”。 
“其她”这个没见过。


----------



## Youngfun

楼上正解。这个比较靠谱。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Is it also common to write 它方 instead of 他方("其他地方"), 它乡 instead of 他乡, or 它国 instead of 他国? 
Can't we write 它人(http://www.zdic.net/c/3/db/216708.htm) instead of 他人 ("其他人")? 

"佗" was the original word for "别的,其他的, 另外的, 異也" (other, another, a different one).  隸書, which became dominant in the Han Dynasty, 變佗爲他. 
"它" originally meant 虫/蛇 (《说文解字》虫也, 《正譌》虫之大者). 無它 (= 無恙) was good. 它 was bad, connoting “邪” (e.g., 《扬子》：君子正而不它).  Later people also used it as a 假借 for "佗".  Thus 他 and 它 were interchangeable in ancient times regardless of 人 or 事物.  他 was nevertheless preferred because of its neutrality.


----------



## Youngfun

No, only 其它 is common. It's the second choice in Sogou input method.


----------



## WolfDragonKing

虽说“其他”针对人与物貌似通用，但用在物上看起来还是有点怪。
“其他商品”这样或许没问题。
“其他动物”呢？
“他”指人、“它”指剩下一切……我一直都这么用的


----------

